# Need a bit of help posting a pic..



## Shervin (May 29, 2008)

Don't know what happened I used to go into my photobucket account, upload a pic, copy and paste the direct link in the advanced editor on Puff.com and viola! Now I can't get it work for the life of me.. what could I be doing wrong?


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

PM me Shervin if you still are having problems and I can take you step by step thru posting a photo.


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

Cigary said:


> PM me Shervin if you still are having problems and I can take you step by step thru posting a photo.


Gary is the man:wave:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Vic81 said:


> Gary is the man:wave:


Vic is the other man!:rotfl:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Oh come on! We are all "MEN" LMAO.:fencing:








:banplease:


----------

